# CUBE by Lunacy Audio A New 3D Virtual Instrument



## Lunacy Audio (May 18, 2021)

Hi VI-Control,

We are thrilled to announce *CUBE*, a debut product from Lunacy Audio. CUBE is a new virtual instrument capable of blending multiple samples in a 3D interface to create dynamic and evolving sounds for use in music production. We've recorded top LA musicians to bring you an amazing collection of samples, ranging from beautiful violins to gritty guitars to juicy analog synths. Our proprietary 3D interface, with graphics coded and designed by engineers from Pixar, allows you to blend all of these samples in a whole new way using our custom XYZ grid and tempo-synced orbit system.

CUBE ships with more than 100 sampled instruments and 500 presets with additional preset packs on the way (free for all CUBE owners). We also offer a 14-day return policy, so you can try the product risk-free.

Learn more about CUBE on our site at *https://lunacy.audio/cube*

We can't wait to see what you make with it.
*The Lunacy Team*


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 18, 2021)

Very intriguing! So far I find it very cool!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 18, 2021)

I'm going to ask because somebody will ---- Can we use are own samples?


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 18, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> I'm going to ask because somebody will ---- Can we use are own samples?


A great question. Not yet, but soon! This is a feature we plan to add in the near future. However, CUBE comes with a huge variety of expertly crafted instruments preinstalled and ready for use in the CUBE engine.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 18, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> A great question. Not yet, but soon! This is a feature we plan to add in the near future. However, CUBE comes with a huge variety of expertly crafted instruments preinstalled and ready for use in the CUBE engine.


Well, it sounds great. I'm sure it would take awhile to utilize all the variations of the included samples.
The GUI seems cool and functional. What is the CPU usage like? The specs seems modest but I imagine loading 8 sounds and using the orbit might be a bit intensive?
Are there any more organic/acoustic-type sounds included?


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 18, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Well, it sounds great. I'm sure it would take awhile to utilize all the variations of the included samples.
> The GUI seems cool and functional. What is the CPU usage like? The specs seems modest but I imagine loading 8 sounds and using the orbit might be a bit intensive?
> Are there any more organic/acoustic-type sounds included?


Thank you! We appreciate it.

The CPU usage is fairly modest. We've done many months of stress testing in massive sessions (especially big film sessions) to see how it performs, and it barely makes a dent. We've also done many optimizations to ensure CPU is not being wasted when features are not being used. For reference, our trailer music used over 40 instances of CUBE in Ableton Live.

As a bonus, we've included a special eco-friendly mode which simplifies the engine to a single sampler and saves even more CPU power. A handful of our Factory presets were crafted in Eco Mode and pack an extra punch for users looking for simpler sounds in their palette.

As for organic / acoustic-type sounds, we have many! We've sampled lots of different acoustic plucked instruments (guitars, charango, dulcimer, mandolin, and others), electric bass, several different pianos, solo string textures, solo woodwind textures, solo vocals (6 different vowels), small percussion, as well as loads of other hybrid and analog synth samples which we've specially curated. Overall, these blend nicely together to create evolving textures ranging from very organic to very synthy.

Let us know if you have any others questions!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 18, 2021)

I'm sure there are pad-type presets in there. Something evolving but not quite so active perhaps. I do filmic sound design/music and this is pushing a lot of the right buttons for me.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 18, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> I'm sure there are pad-type presets in there. Something evolving but not quite so active perhaps. I do filmic sound design/music and this is pushing a lot of the right buttons for me.


Glad to hear it! Yes, in terms of pads alone, we have nearly 100 different evolving pad presets at the moment, with more coming down the line in free preset packs. Some of the pad presets are very dynamic, while others are relatively smooth and evolve more gradually. We also have presets that morph between categories (e.g. a pad to a pulse), and you can define how rhythmic you'd want it to be or how quickly it evolves over time.

In our preset browser, you can search for presets by folder, category tags, character tags, and author, so you could easily find, for example, an Organic Simple Clean Pad using our preset tagging system. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 19, 2021)

Very surprised at the lack of response here. I know it not a sample library but it is very musical!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 19, 2021)

Hoping you'll get PayPal going for purchase at some point.


----------



## kgdrum (May 19, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Very surprised at the lack of response here. I know it not a sample library but it is very musical!


Well as nice as this might be potentially, no PayPal(with a new developer) is a STOP SIGN!
I’m also a bit hesitant with making an *expensive* purchase of any new developers first product,for me it doesn’t help that there’s also such a small intro pricing discount………..


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 19, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Well as nice as this might be potentially, no PayPal(with a new developer) is a STOP SIGN!
> I’m also a bit hesitant with making an *expensive* purchase of any new developers first product,for me it doesn’t help that there’s also such a small intro pricing discount………..


Still doesn’t prevent conversation about a new and potentially interesting instrument.


----------



## sostenuto (May 19, 2021)

True, true .... yet makes trusted User Posts extra critical. Watching with interest. 🤷🏻


----------



## kgdrum (May 19, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Still doesn’t prevent conversation about a new and potentially interesting instrument.


Agreed but if a developer whether they are new or established doesn’t offer a secure purchasing method like PayPal and their pricing is out of my comfort zone there’s not too much to discuss.
Right or wrong these factors will keep me from exploring this new instrument and developer.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 19, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Agreed but if a developer whether they are new or established doesn’t offer a secure purchasing method like PayPal and their pricing is out of my comfort zone there’s not too much to discuss.
> Right or wrong these factors will keep me from exploring this new instrument and developer.


We totally respect and understand your concerns. We've elected to use Stripe as our main payment processor in our webshop as we feel it is a very secure and ubiquitous payment option. However, we will be adding PayPal to our site as well in the next couple days because we want users to feel as secure as possible when purchasing, and we definitely understand that people have different payment preferences.

In addition to the VI-Control discount, we also offer a 14 day "no questions asked" return window, during which you can be request a refund for the full purchase price and we will simply deactivate your CUBE license after the refund is processed.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 19, 2021)

OK, I think we all want PayPal. Check.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 19, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> We totally respect and understand your concerns. We've elected to use Stripe as our main payment processor in our webshop as we feel it is a very secure and ubiquitous payment option. However, we will be adding PayPal to our site as well in the next couple days because we want users to feel as secure as possible when purchasing, and we definitely understand that people have different payment preferences.
> 
> In addition to the VI-Control discount, we also offer a 14 day "no questions asked" return window, during which you can be request a refund for the full purchase price and we will simply deactivate your CUBE license after the refund is processed.


That's great. The full refund is a nice touch!


----------



## kgdrum (May 19, 2021)

Obviously I’m not a developer and I have no idea how relevant my opinion might be but if I was just establishing a new company I’d release a less expensive no-brained priced product to introduce the developer to the community. I’d also try to offer a intro price whether it with a forum discount or an introduction discount below $200.
I’d feel less hesitant if Cube was at the $199 price point 
$225 or $250 is a high price in my opinion for a 1st product from a new unknown developer.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 19, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Obviously I’m not a developer and I have no idea how relevant my opinion might be but if I was just establishing a new company I’d release a less expensive no-brained priced product to introduce the developer to the community. I’d also try to offer a intro price whether it with a forum discount or an introduction discount below $200.
> I’d feel less hesitant if Cube was at the $199 price point
> $225 or $250 is a high price in my opinion for a 1st product from a new unknown developer.


We definitely appreciate the feedback, however we feel very confident in our price point and think it's totally worth it  While we may be a new commercial public developer, we've been building custom instruments for lots of amazing composers and producers for many years now, and are looking forward to sharing their CUBE testimonials with you all very soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## jneebz (May 19, 2021)

This sounds effing amazing and looks super fun to use. Great work and congrats @Lunacy Audio on this first release! Gonna pick this up when the PayPal goes active for sure....


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 20, 2021)

I was just looking at the videos again and there is one with a beautiful evolving pad being controlled by a mini controller of some sort. That type of sound I absolutely love. Beautiful! AND what is that little controller? So cool!


----------



## Tim_Wells (May 20, 2021)

Based on the demo/walk-thru, the built-in sounds are stellar!


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 20, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> I was just looking at the videos again and there is one with a beautiful evolving pad being controlled by a mini controller of some sort. That type of sound I absolutely love. Beautiful! AND what is that little controller? So cool!


Thank you! Which video are you referring to? Happy to let you know which controller and preset are being used.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 20, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> Thank you! Which video are you referring to? Happy to let you know which controller and preset are being used.


On your product page it's the 2nd video. Also it looks like you guys have been busy as composers. Your IMDB pages show quite a bit of work! One of you worked on Netflix Lost in Space. I enjoyed that series and the little musical nods to the original show.


----------



## ok_tan (May 20, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> I was just looking at the videos again and there is one with a beautiful evolving pad being controlled by a mini controller of some sort. That type of sound I absolutely love. Beautiful! AND what is that little controller? So cool!


thats an op-z by teenage engineering








OP-Z


multimedia synthesizer and sequencer



teenage.engineering


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (May 20, 2021)

The videos and sounds are really compelling and I love the degree of control this innovative GUI offers. Figuring out how to fit this in my budget.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 20, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> On your product page it's the 2nd video. Also it looks like you guys have been busy as composers. Your IMDB pages show quite a bit of work! One of you guys worked on Netflix Lost in Space. I enjoyed that series and the little musical nods to the original series.


Ah yes, Lonely Whale! One of our favorite presets. The OP-Z is a great tool for dynamic expression.

And thank you! We've all been lucky to work on lots of great movies, video games, and shows over the years. One of our co-founders actually just won an ASCAP award as well, so we're definitely very steeped in the film world. Lost In Space is also a lovely show to work on and we've been working closely with Chris Lennertz for many years now. Funny enough, we've used CUBE quite extensively on the most recent season. Amazing team of people!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 20, 2021)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> The videos and sounds are really compelling and I love the degree of control this innovative GUI offers. Figuring out how to fit this in my budget.


Me too. Figuring out if I can justify it right now. There is a VI Control discount so that softens the blow a bit.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 20, 2021)

@jneebz @Dr.Quest We're happy to announce we've just added *PayPal* as a payment option on our site. We hope this gives you more peace of mind when purchasing and we hope you'll give it a whirl! Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## gnapier (May 21, 2021)

This looks great. I’d greatly prefer PayPal too so thanks for adding it.

I do agree with some of the comments here on price point. It’s a psychological game to some extent, but “$199 intro price” would probably “feel” better to folks. (The 10% discount is much appreciated. Making that 20% would have achieved the $199 too. I know you can’t do that now though.) 

Also, perhaps adding more info about your CV / past projects to the site would help people who are worried about the “new developer” angle. Your experience sounds amazing!

I‘ve been patiently waiting for another amazing product to reach the market, but I really like what I see here and being able to eventually add my own samples is kind of irresistible…


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 21, 2021)

gnapier said:


> This looks great. I’d greatly prefer PayPal too so thanks for adding it.
> 
> I do agree with some of the comments here on price point. It’s a psychological game to some extent, but “$199 intro price” would probably “feel” better to folks. (The 10% discount is much appreciated. Making that 20% would have achieved the $199 too. I know you can’t do that now though.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the thoughts and we really appreciate the feedback! We actually did run an introductory 3-week pre-order deal that was 40% off prior to our launch for this exact reason, but keep a weather eye out for potential deals like this in the future. We have some new expansion content in the works and are considering running another promotional discount when that content drops, so stay tuned.

Also, we totally agree our company page could use a little more spice! We just added some more info about ourselves and our backgrounds.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 21, 2021)

@gnapier @Dr.Quest @jneebz @kgdrum

Hey guys, we had a moment to consider all of the feedback and we want to make sure we're giving everyone a good window of opportunity to check out CUBE, so we've decided to update our discount code *cubeforvicontrol *to 20% off and also extend the discount until June 1st. 

For those who already purchased the product at the previous 10% discount, please reach out to us directly at [email protected] and we'll get you that extra 10% off.

Don't forget, we have a 14-day risk free return policy if you wish to request a full refund with no questions asked. We hope you'll give CUBE a test drive and let us know what you think.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gnapier (May 21, 2021)

Done! Looking forward to working with this. Thank you!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 21, 2021)

Done! Thank you!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 21, 2021)

Well this thing is just too Damn cool! Great sounds! Lots to explore. One minor problem is it crashes Cubase 11 but I can run it in Blue Cat's Patchwork inside Cubase and it's fine. 
Great job Lunacy Audio! This is a fun, rich sounding beautiful beast. It should be fun and inspirational.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 21, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Well this thing is just too Damn cool! Great sounds! Lots to explore. One minor problem is it crashes Cubase 11 but I can run it in Blue Cat's Patchwork inside Cubase and it's fine.
> Great job Lunacy Audio! This is a fun, rich sounding beautiful beast. It should be fun and inspirational.


So glad you're enjoying it! We really appreciate the kind words.

If you could send your crash report to [email protected] we'll get it sorted. You can find recent crash logs in the Console app on Mac under User Reports. CUBE should be rock solid for all versions of Cubase, but Cubase 11 in particular has been a bit messy for a lot of other plugins on our rigs as well, so we'd love to get to the bottom of it. Many thanks and let us know if you run into any other issues!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 21, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> So glad you're enjoying it! We really appreciate the kind words.
> 
> If you could send your crash report to [email protected] we'll get it sorted. You can find recent crash logs in the Console app on Mac under User Reports. CUBE should be rock solid for all versions of Cubase, but Cubase 11 in particular has been a bit messy for a lot of other plugins on our rigs as well, so we'd love to get to the bottom of it. Many thanks and let us know if you run into any other issues!


In my case I know it's related to anything with GUI that has animation so it's a graphics card thing. Only. Cubase 11 though, other DAWs are fine. I'm glad I found the solution to running inside Cubase with the Patchwork plugin. I think if I upgraded to Mojave it may be better. In any event, I'm loving Cube!


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 22, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> In my case I know it's related to anything with GUI that has animation so it's a graphics card thing. Only. Cubase 11 though, other DAWs are fine. I'm glad I found the solution to running inside Cubase with the Patchwork plugin. I think if I upgraded to Mojave it may be better. In any event, I'm loving Cube!


Ok, that's great to know! So glad you got it working in the end. Hit us up with any more q's!


----------



## jneebz (May 22, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> We actually did run an introductory 3-week pre-order deal that was 40% off prior to our launch


Wait huh? That wasn't announced here though right?


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (May 22, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> We have some new expansion content in the works and are considering running another promotional discount when that content drops, so stay tuned.


So now I'm conflicted. 20% off and get it now or wait for maybe a better deal. Do you have a projected date for the new content?


----------



## kgdrum (May 22, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Wait huh? That wasn't announced here though right?


I don’t think so,I searched……… Lunacy Audio and Cube.
This is the only thread I’ve been able to find here @VI-C


----------



## sostenuto (May 22, 2021)

Impressed with this new offering, yet a stretch for Home Studio mainstream. 
Hoping for serious 're-look' at Intro promo pricing. Possibilities for 'Lite' version ?? 
Truly hoping CUBE can be added soon, one way or another !


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 22, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Wait huh? That wasn't announced here though right?


This was not announced on VI-Control or any other forum, but rather as a global intro offer through our social media and other advertisements.



ArtTurnerMusic said:


> So now I'm conflicted. 20% off and get it now or wait for maybe a better deal. Do you have a projected date for the new content?


We don't have a specific schedule yet, but we plan to release new CUBE content every few months and we'll be sure to update the forum with these new releases 



sostenuto said:


> Impressed with this new offering, yet a stretch for Home Studio mainstream.
> Hoping for serious 're-look' at Intro promo pricing. Possibilities for 'Lite' version ??
> Truly hoping CUBE can be added soon, one way or another !


No plans for a Lite version as of now, but we are planning expansion content at the moment. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 22, 2021)

For those procrastinating about the price - at 20% off it's an amazing value for what you get. The presets are good and tweaking to get your own sound out of it is very easy thanks to the GUI that is easy to navigate. Within minutes you can change a sound into something unique to you. It sounds incredible. I really shouldn't have spent the money at this time myself in this pandemic world but now that I have I have no regrets. This is a lot of fun to play with. With the upcoming expansions I'm set for quite awhile for inspiration!


----------



## jneebz (May 22, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> For those procrastinating about the price - at 20% off it's an amazing value for what you get. The presets are good and tweaking to get your own sound out of it is very easy thanks to the GUI that is easy to navigate. Within minutes you can change a sound into something unique to you. It sounds incredible. I really shouldn't have spent the money at this time myself in this pandemic world but now that I have I have no regrets. This is a lot of fun to play with. With the upcoming expansions I'm set for quite awhile for inspiration!


I know you just got it, but how do you feel the versatility is for multiple genres?

EDIT: ahhhhh forgot about the 14-Day trial.....just gonna grab it and see for myself. However, totally value your opinion too!


----------



## jneebz (May 22, 2021)

OK may have had a download problem. @Lunacy Audio How big is the Mac OS X .dmg file supposed to be?


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 22, 2021)

jneebz said:


> OK may have had a download problem. @Lunacy Audio How big is the Mac OS X .dmg file supposed to be?


The full Mac installer DMG file is ~1.72 GB. Were you able to fully download the file?


----------



## jneebz (May 22, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> The full Mac installer DMG file is ~1.72 GB. Were you able to fully download the file?


Ah OK yes! Turns out my MIDI controller connection was off by default. All fixed now...loving what I hear so far! Will reports back after diving a little deeper...


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 22, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Ah OK yes! Turns out my MIDI controller connection was off by default. All fixed now...loving what I hear so far! Will reports back after diving a little deeper...


Awesome! That's a good catch. In the DAW, CUBE will default to whichever you MIDI controllers you already have connected, but if opening in standalone, you'll only need to set the controllers once and it will save them for future use.

Excited for you to dive in! Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 22, 2021)

jneebz said:


> I know you just got it, but how do you feel the versatility is for multiple genres?
> 
> EDIT: ahhhhh forgot about the 14-Day trial.....just gonna grab it and see for myself. However, totally value your opinion too!


I think it will be useful in multi genres. Much like Omnisphere.


----------



## midiman (May 23, 2021)

This product seems very interesting and original pushing sampling into new areas. 
Other than the walkthroughs are there any demo tracks? I could not find on their website. Thx.

The walkthrough is fine but not too long and I did not get a full sense of what types of tracks it can be used in, so it would be really important to hear them in context in a few different genres such as cinematic soundtracks etc. in order to make a more informed decision.


----------



## sostenuto (May 23, 2021)

Cool if Lunacy Audio could implement full 14-day Trial as _Plugin Alliance_ does. 
So quick, easy, never any issues. 
Paying _ possibly choosing refund _ seems more a barrier for sorting value vs cost 
of this intriguing new software .... _imho_


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 23, 2021)

midiman said:


> This product seems very interesting and original pushing sampling into new areas.
> Other than the walkthroughs are there any demo tracks? I could not find on their website. Thx.
> 
> The walkthrough is fine but not too long and I did not get a full sense of what types of tracks it can be used in, so it would be really important to hear them in context in a few different genres such as cinematic soundtracks etc. in order to make a more informed decision.


Hi @midiman! Thanks for your interest in the product. We are working on some longer cinematic demos, which we will be posting later this week. In the meantime, you can check out our Instagram feed for more product demos. All of the videos there were made with CUBE. We will continue posting more examples, audio tracks, and tutorials over the coming weeks.



sostenuto said:


> Cool if Lunacy Audio could implement full 14-day Trial as _Plugin Alliance_ does.
> So quick, easy, never any issues.
> Paying _ possibly choosing refund _ seems more a barrier for sorting value vs cost
> of this intriguing new software .... _imho_


Thank you for the feedback. We've discussed this option, and because this is a sample library and not a synth, we cannot offer a trial as we need to protect our intellectual property and samples. As far as we're aware, most other sample library companies do not offer returns or trials, so we feel like this is already above and beyond the standard for sample libraries. We acknowledge that some users may prefer a trial, but it's just not something we can offer at this time.


----------



## gnapier (May 25, 2021)

After spending a few days with it, I’m completely satisfied with the purchase. I think the sounds on offer, the editing available, and the UI/UX are superb.

I know full well that one should never buy an instrument based on possible future capabilities, but the possibility of being able to import my own samples at some point would make this an even more incredible toolset.

IMHO only, but I think a $199 price point is a good one for the product as it will lower “purchasing friction” and encourage adoption and your introduction to customers. (An important function for a first product, the risk being of course that it sets a marker for subsequent offerings I suppose.)

Any way, that’s neither here nor there and isn’t any of my business. I’m just happy I bought it, and happy I bought it during the intro pricing. Thanks for a great new tool! 🙂


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 25, 2021)

gnapier said:


> After spending a few days with it, I’m completely satisfied with the purchase. I think the sounds on offer, the editing available, and the UI/UX are superb.
> 
> I know full well that one should never buy an instrument based on possible future capabilities, but the possibility of being able to import my own samples at some point would make this an even more incredible toolset.
> 
> ...


We're so glad you're enjoying the product and thanks for the feedback! As for the future capabilities of CUBE, we can assure you that importing custom samples is at the very top of our priority list and we'll be sure to notify you all when that feature is available. The first CUBE preset pack expansion is also currently in the works, and preset packs will always be free for CUBE owners, so stay tuned


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 25, 2021)

I do like this synth and find it fascinating. Haven’t had time to really delve into it but every time I sit down with it I’m always saving a new preset. It would be cool if the cube corners could have separate outputs for really moving sounds in space. 
Good purchase!


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 25, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> I do like this synth and find it fascinating. Haven’t had time to really delve into it but every time I sit down with it I’m always saving a new preset. It would be cool if the cube corners could have separate outputs for really moving sounds in space.
> Good purchase!


Thanks @Dr.Quest! The multi-output is a great idea. We had discussed this at one point, but opted for a simpler single stereo output for our initial release. However, multi-output is definitely something we'll consider for the future. It would open up a lot of possibilities, especially with the option to import your own audio samples.


----------



## jneebz (May 25, 2021)

Stopping by to drop a huge thumbs up for Lunacy support and customer service. Super fast and helpful.


----------



## chandran (May 27, 2021)

I asked for a refund, but still no answer from Lunacy Audio. Can somebody help?


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 27, 2021)

chandran said:


> I asked for a refund, but still no answer from Lunacy Audio. Can somebody help?


Hi @chandran! Our sincerest apologies for the delay. We try to process all support tickets the same day but fell a bit behind. We'll get it sorted for you right away. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## chandran (May 27, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> Hi @chandran! Our sincerest apologies for the delay. We try to process all support tickets the same day but fell a bit behind. We'll get it sorted for you right away. Thanks for your patience.


Thank you!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 28, 2021)

There's a new update available with new Presets! What new was added?


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 28, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> There's a new update available with new Presets! What new was added?


Hey @Dr.Quest, thanks for reaching out. This update is just for some smaller bug fixes, so no new features or presets at the moment, but future updates may contain new features and presets and we have some fun things in the works. Apologies for the confusion. We'll change that notification to be a bit clearer for future builds. We just want to ensure everyone is on the most up to date version for the best experience


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 28, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> Hey @Dr.Quest, thanks for reaching out. This update is just for some smaller bug fixes, so no new features or presets at the moment, but future updates may contain new features and presets and we have some fun things in the works. Apologies for the confusion. We'll change that notification to be a bit clearer for future builds. We just want to ensure everyone is on the most up to date version for the best experience


Got it!


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 28, 2021)

I am amazed at how low the CPU usage is, even with animation. 3 running in Ableton Live hardly measures anything!


----------



## Badblocks (May 28, 2021)

Was about to buy, seems like the VI discount just got deactivated? Guess I'll be waiting on this...


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 28, 2021)

Badblocks said:


> Was about to buy, seems like the VI discount just got deactivated? Guess I'll be waiting on this...


Hi @Badblocks! Thanks for your interest in CUBE. We've just moved the discount to our site instead of through the VI-Control coupon code, so you can still get the product for the intro price at 20% off without needing to enter the code at all. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 28, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> I am amazed at how low the CPU usage is, even with animation. 3 running in Ableton Live hardly measures anything!


Awesome! Glad to hear it's working well for you.


----------



## Maiestic9 (May 28, 2021)

Just a quick note to chime in about how wonderful and intuitive of a instrument this is. Great presets and endless ability to modify/ modulate them to your hearts content. Great engine , great samples and so much possibility especially given the potentiality of adding your own samples down the road ( and great even without this ) 

Literally only had a chance to mess with it for about twenty minutes and pretty blown away.
Almost like a unique hybrid between sample logic, heavyocity and slate and ash .

Well done gents


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 28, 2021)

Maiestic9 said:


> Just a quick note to chime in about how wonderful and intuitive of a instrument this is. Great presets and endless ability to modify/ modulate them to your hearts content. Great engine , great samples and so much possibility especially given the potentiality of adding your own samples down the road ( and great even without this )
> 
> Literally only had a chance to mess with it for about twenty minutes and pretty blown away.
> Almost like a unique hybrid between sample logic, heavyocity and slate and ash .
> ...


Thank you so much for the kind words! We're honored to occupy a space between those amazing developers for you and we can't wait to get this custom sample import feature up and running.


----------



## Dr.Quest (May 28, 2021)

I usually don't post music but I had fun trying out Cube with a sort of hybrid setting.
*HETEROGENEOUS*


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 28, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> I usually don't post music but I had fun trying out Cube with a sort of hybrid setting.
> *HETEROGENEOUS*


So cool! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## gnapier (May 29, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> I usually don't post music but I had fun trying out Cube with a sort of hybrid setting.
> *HETEROGENEOUS*


Nicely done!


----------



## sostenuto (May 29, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> I usually don't post music but I had fun trying out Cube with a sort of hybrid setting.
> *HETEROGENEOUS*


THX ! Has now caused serious CUBE 're-visit' ! Only early-days concerns have been 💰- related, so new perspectives, 'adding value'. are well received.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jun 5, 2021)

How long will this intro pricing last?


----------



## Markrs (Jun 5, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> I usually don't post music but I had fun trying out Cube with a sort of hybrid setting.
> *HETEROGENEOUS*


Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Jun 6, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> How long will this intro pricing last?


Hi @bvaughn0402! We've decided to extend the intro price through most of June until we release our upcoming preset pack expansion for CUBE.


----------



## midiman (Jun 6, 2021)

As soon as I loaded the instrument into cubase it was pure inspiration from there on. Fun to play with and sculpt beautiful sounds. Congratulations @Lunacy Audio


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 6, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> Hi @bvaughn0402! We've decided to extend the intro price through most of June until we release our upcoming preset pack expansion for CUBE.


Will we get at least a few days warning that the intro price will expire on a specific date when you decide to end the intro period?
Thanks


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Jun 6, 2021)

midiman said:


> As soon as I loaded the instrument into cubase it was pure inspiration from there on. Fun to play with and sculpt beautiful sounds. Congratulations @Lunacy Audio


Thank you so much for the kind words! We're so glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Jun 6, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Will we get at least a few days warning that the intro price will expire on a specific date when you decide to end the intro period?
> Thanks


Absolutely! We will let you know well in advance.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Jun 9, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Will we get at least a few days warning that the intro price will expire on a specific date when you decide to end the intro period?
> Thanks


Quick update: We will be ending the CUBE Intro price on June 25th!


----------



## Markrs (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Drumdude2112 (Jun 12, 2021)

Okay i jumped in and bought it.
So far it's probably the most fun i've ever had with a vst !! Sounds incredible too.Its satisfying my 'sound design lust' as i'm not really 'that guy' who can start with a raw oscillator and can come up with amazing sounds .This HAS to be the easiest (and most fun) instrument to come up with unique sounds (that are actually usuable) 
AMAZING job , and really foward thinking..I'm STOKED for expansions and to see how the platform develops.
would HIGHLY Recommend.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 2, 2021)

Hadn’t heard of this before but Stephanie Economou mentioned you recently on IG and that you had a sale going on. Looks be an incredibly versatile and flexible instrument - and with the upcoming user audio support, is probably the most imaginative and flexible sample manipulator around. Very cool!


----------



## chrisedu (Jul 2, 2021)

Anyone can confirm if it works with apple M1 silicon even under Rosetta? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Jul 2, 2021)

Having a larger sale so soon after the intro is kind of bad form...


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Jul 2, 2021)

chrisedu said:


> Anyone can confirm if it works with apple M1 silicon even under Rosetta? Thanks in advance!


Hi @chrisedu! At the moment, we cannot guarantee support for Apple M1 Silicon as it has not been fully tested with CUBE, but this is definitely something we are working on and we are aiming to be compatible within a couple months. Hope this helps!


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Jul 2, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> How so? There was an extra discount on the one I bought from.


Was that the 20% one with the vicontrol code? It's 40% now.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 2, 2021)

Laptoprabbit said:


> Was that the 20% one with the vicontrol code? It's 40% now.


Yes the VI code. So I paid the same as this one. I don't feel bad.


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Jul 2, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Yes the VI code. So I paid the same as this one. I don't feel bad.


Isn't 20% of 250, 200? It's 150 right now.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jul 2, 2021)

Laptoprabbit said:


> Isn't 20% of 250, 200? It's 150 right now.


You're right. I misread the full price. What's done is done. I still have the synth.


----------



## pinki (Jul 2, 2021)

There's some very positive initial impressions here.


----------



## pinki (Jul 3, 2021)

A question: the "loading different sounds into different corners" idea I get. But I also like the old Kore2 idea: loading the same sound into the corners but with different parameter settings in each corner. Can Cube do this? i.e take one sound and morph its parameters?


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Jul 3, 2021)

pinki said:


> A question: the "loading different sounds into different corners" idea I get. But I also like the old Kore2 idea: loading the same sound into the corners but with different parameter settings in each corner. Can Cube do this? i.e take one sound and morph its parameters?


Hi @pinki. Thanks for your interest in CUBE. Yes absolutely! Many of our presets use this technique where we might use the same sound in 4 different corners, but each corner might have a different sample start, arpeggiator sequence, pitch setting, filter modulation, etc. Definitely a great way to achieve some wild sonic textures, especially with the orbit motion paths, which can automatically blend between the corners over time using different shapes or patterns. Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## pinki (Jul 3, 2021)

Thanks and yes after I asked the question I realised you were talking about demo as opposed to return. (hence I edited the post) I'm fine with either so all good.

Great to hear regarding the same sound in all corners scenario. I got some beautiful sounds from Kore2 back in the day with that method.

The 'puck', (if you call it that- the ball), can I externally control it? I used to have a bouncing ball patch in my Jazz Mutant Lemur that controlled the motion of the morphing- can Cube allow this? There was this idea of 'collision' in Lemur that worked very well- the puck hits a wall and bounces off with real physical correspondence.

And another question- the arpeggiators: can they be set to different lengths in each corner so polyrhythm is possible?

One more- is it standalone too?


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Jul 3, 2021)

pinki said:


> Thanks and yes after I asked the question I realised you were talking about demo as opposed to return. (hence I edited the post) I'm fine with either so all good.
> 
> Great to hear regarding the same sound in all corners scenario. I got some beautiful sounds from Kore2 back in the day with that method.
> 
> ...


All great q's! 

We like to call the object in the middle of the CUBE the "orb", and you can absolutely control it externally by assigning MIDI CCs to each axis, giving you full external control over its position. One of our favorite ways to control the orb is with a Leap Motion hand gesture controller. You can map hand gestures to MIDI CCs, so you can wave your hand through the air to move the orb around. We'll be posting a video explaining how to set this up at some point, but to control the orb with any other hardware, you simply set the MIDI CCs in the CUBE settings and you're good to go.

For the arpeggiators, you can set each to a different length, anywhere from 1 to 16 steps. You can also set each corner to a different loop speed, so one corner can be arpeggiating every eighth note while another is every dotted quarter note. Polyrhythms galore! There's also an entire arpeggiator preset system, so you can choose different sequences for each corner without programming it yourself.

And yes, CUBE is also available as a standalone app, in addition to VST, AU, and AAX.

Hope this helps!


----------



## pinki (Jul 3, 2021)

It does, thanks. This is all positive info.


----------



## pinki (Jul 3, 2021)

Just discovered all prices on the website are without VAT.


----------



## ir99 (Jul 4, 2021)

...that's just pushed it out of reach for me. Shame.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 4, 2021)

There are some discount codes floating around by the way - check YouTube review videos. Those stack with the current sale.


----------



## ir99 (Jul 4, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> There are some discount codes floating around by the way - check YouTube review videos. Those stack with the current sale.


Thank you. Kind of you to let me/us know.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 4, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> There are some discount codes floating around by the way - check YouTube review videos. Those stack with the current sale.


Checked a bunch, no luck so far. Cube looks to be solid add, but can use a bit more help.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 4, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Checked a bunch, no luck so far. Cube looks to be solid add, but can use a bit more help.


Just google CUBE by Lunacy Audio the first YouTube video results have 10% discount codes


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 5, 2021)

After watching a couple of videos, I decided to get it. I played a bit with it, sounding really great, and especially knowing that samples import will be soon possible, that’s an engine with a potential long-lasting value.


----------



## chrisedu (Jul 5, 2021)

And it works on M1 silicon macs under Rosetta! Well done! Looking forward for what will come from this developer. I am having lots of fun with it!


----------



## pranic (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm going to chime in with a "me too" with regards to listening to the play-throughs and then deciding that I wanted to purchase it. I can say with all honesty, that the next six hours of my life were super fun and I really had a lot of fun digging into the instrument and all the presets!


----------



## simmo75 (Jul 6, 2021)

Damn, I just went to buy it and it and in 2 days the price went from $149 to $249… 
That’s me out of the game. Bad timing for the sale to end when it’s 4th July holiday and people go away with family.
Good luck with the instrument, it sounds great.


----------



## Braveheart (Jul 6, 2021)

simmo75 said:


> Damn, I just went to buy it and it and in 2 days the price went from $149 to $249…
> That’s me out of the game. Bad timing for the sale to end when it’s 4th July holiday and people go away with family.
> Good luck with the instrument, it sounds great.


Maybe you could contact them, explain it, and see if they can honour the price for you.


----------



## simmo75 (Jul 6, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> Maybe you could contact them, explain it, and see if they can honour the price for you.


Thanks


----------



## mrfuzztone (Dec 2, 2021)

Now a super deal on Cube. Bought it after watching Simeon's video


----------



## davidson (Dec 2, 2021)

Great synth. Something genuinely different for a change, and really easy to get your head around after 2 minutes.


----------



## chrisedu (Dec 5, 2021)

I really love this plugin, wondering what the developer is planning next


----------



## pranic (Dec 6, 2021)

chrisedu said:


> I really love this plugin, wondering what the developer is planning next


There was talk of allowing full SFZ instruments in each of the corners of the cube. That is pretty exciting. I would love if they could do the same with DecentSampler instruments, too -- but only to take advantage of some of the amazing instruments at Pianobook!

CUBE managed to find a way into almost everything I've been wroking on since picking it up a few months ago. Their preset packs and the new expansion is pure 💰 . It's a great price right now, too!


----------



## Shonx (Dec 6, 2021)

Bought this over the BF weekend, gradually getting my head around it but wondered why there doesn’t appear to be a fine tune option for user samples. Will there also be an option for cross-fading samples in future updates?

Might just be controls I missed, and couldn’t find a manual on the site to explain further


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Dec 6, 2021)

Shonx said:


> Bought this over the BF weekend, gradually getting my head around it but wondered why there doesn’t appear to be a fine tune option for user samples. Will there also be an option for cross-fading samples in future updates?
> 
> Might just be controls I missed, and couldn’t find a manual on the site to explain further


Hi @Shonx! These are all great questions and we'll update our manual in the future to be a bit more informative. You can always download the manual at the bottom of the CUBE installation page on our site here.

As for fine tuning, you can always Shift-Click knobs in the plugin to enter more precise values. For example, you can Shift-Click the "Tune" knob on the sample editor page and enter a value like "0.2" for fine tuning. We may also add a Fine Tune knob in the future.

As for crossfading user samples, this will be an option in the future as well. At the moment, the user audio defaults to a small crossfade to avoid clicks when internally looping, but we hope to provide a control for tweaking this per corner in a future update. SFZ imports will allow you to define all of these parameters for each sample prior to dragging the file into CUBE, so that will provide deeper controls as well. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Dec 6, 2021)

chrisedu said:


> I really love this plugin, wondering what the developer is planning next


Hi @chrisedu! We're so glad you're enjoying the plugin and we've got lots of fun things planned for 2022. As @pranic mentioned, we hope to add SFZ imports in the near future. We are also experimenting with other feature additions like granular synthesis per corner, deeper randomization options (e.g. randomize only pluck sounds or mutate the orbit by 25%), and many other utility features (e.g. Undo / Redo or LFO presets). 

In terms of content, we have a big lineup of expansions slated for 2022 with tons of new instruments and textures. If there's anything you'd love to have sampled by our team for CUBE, we're always open to suggestions for new sound sources. We'll also keep releasing free preset packs every 1-2 months, which will combine expansions and the factory content.


----------



## Shonx (Dec 6, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> Hi @Shonx! These are all great questions and we'll update our manual in the future to be a bit more informative. You can always download the manual at the bottom of the CUBE installation page on our site here.
> 
> As for fine tuning, you can always Shift-Click knobs in the plugin to enter more precise values. For example, you can Shift-Click the "Tune" knob on the sample editor page and enter a value like "0.2" for fine tuning. We may also add a Fine Tune knob in the future.
> 
> As for crossfading user samples, this will be an option in the future as well. At the moment, the user audio defaults to a small crossfade to avoid clicks when internally looping, but we hope to provide a control for tweaking this per corner in a future update. SFZ imports will allow you to define all of these parameters for each sample prior to dragging the file into CUBE, so that will provide deeper controls as well. Hope that helps!


Yeah, thanks a lot, that's cleared a few things up. Didn't spot the manual so thanks for the link. 
Now I just need a 3D holographic controller to make the most of the interface


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Dec 6, 2021)

Shonx said:


> Yeah, thanks a lot, that's cleared a few things up. Didn't spot the manual so thanks for the link.
> Now I just need a 3D holographic controller to make the most of the interface


Our favorite tool is the Leap Motion controller. You can use Geco MIDI to map your hand gestures to the orb inside CUBE and wave your hand around to blend everything together  That's what we're using in our trailer video.


----------



## AMBi (Dec 7, 2021)

Lunacy Audio said:


> In terms of content, we have a big lineup of expansions slated for 2022 with tons of new instruments and textures. If there's anything you'd love to have sampled by our team for CUBE, we're always open to suggestions for new sound sources. We'll also keep releasing free preset packs every 1-2 months, which will combine expansions and the factory content.


Picked Cube up and I've fallen head over heels for it, some of the funnest I've had with a plugin!
Each sound has so much character and the engine is addicting to play around with 

As far as new sound sources I'd love to hear more vocal, guitar and mallet/bell-like samples and I'll definitely be buying every new expansion moving forward.
Not sure how solo strings would sound with so much movement but that would be cool too!


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Dec 7, 2021)

AMBi said:


> Picked Cube up and I've fallen head over heels for it, some of the funnest I've had with a plugin!
> Each sound has so much character and the engine is addicting to play around with
> 
> As far as new sound sources I'd love to hear more vocal, guitar and mallet/bell-like samples and I'll definitely be buying every new expansion moving forward.
> Not sure how solo strings would sound with so much movement but that would be cool too!


Hi @AMBi! We're thrilled to hear you're enjoying the plugin. Vocals, guitars, and mallets are definitely on our sample to-do list. We're also experimenting with string quartet textures to see if that will resonate well with the CUBE engine. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jan 29, 2022)

@Lunacy Audio just dropped in to say how impressed I am with CUBE!
just picked it up earlier today with the AIR and free expansions.
So easy to understand its' workflow and layout for creative sound design (after a few YT vids,
even without a manual)

It can be super easy on the surface, but when i dig deeper, the options and layers in sound design are super inspiring.
Really love the Randomize options for sounds, orbits and fx as well.
Also tested importing my own samples and I feel that's where possibilities will be endless with this.

I've had so much fun over the last few hours playing around, playing the presets and creating my own
custom ones.
It's also nice to know that with your expansions, that this will grow and evolve from your side.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 29, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> @Lunacy Audio just dropped in to say how impressed I am with CUBE!
> just picked it up earlier today with the AIR and free expansions.
> So easy to understand its' workflow and layout for creative sound design (after a few YT vids,
> even without a manual)
> ...



Your post is makes for a very compelling case for Cube! I'm increasingly tempted to dive in.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jan 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Your post is makes for a very compelling case for Cube! I'm increasingly tempted to dive in.


@Bee_Abney I bought it on the current special at Loot Audio, so that made for an easier decision on my part.
The only other plugins that I imagine this compares to are Bioscape (which I don’t have) and Elysion (which I do have).
Elysion is amazing with how it works with 5 layers and I can get great results customizing it.
But on first play through today with CUBE, there’s just such an easy intuitive way of how Lunacy does it with 8 layers.
Even importing my own samples was an easy step.
But check through all the preset runs and walk throughs on YouTube to see if it works for you and if you like the sounds.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 29, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> @Bee_Abney I bought it on the current special at Loot Audio, so that made for an easier decision on my part.
> The only other plugins that I imagine this compares to are Bioscape (which I don’t have) and Elysion (which I do have).
> Elysion is amazing with how it works with 5 layers and I can get great results customizing it.
> But on first play through today with CUBE, there’s just such an easy intuitive way of how Lunacy does it with 8 layers.
> ...


I will. It sounds really useful.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jan 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I will. It sounds really useful.


@Bee_Abney where I see the power in the import your own samples feature, is that I can render out some single notes/chords/lines from OACE, LCO textures, TIME Macro/Micro, even deep huge Damage hits, or a Harp, or some Insolidus choir arcs etc. and place them in the 8 layers and use the CUBE orbit, sound and fx engine to really create crazy textures and/or rhythms between them.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Jan 29, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> @Lunacy Audio just dropped in to say how impressed I am with CUBE!
> just picked it up earlier today with the AIR and free expansions.
> So easy to understand its' workflow and layout for creative sound design (after a few YT vids,
> even without a manual)
> ...


Hi @Mr Sakitumi! We appreciate all the kind words and we're so glad you're enjoying CUBE. Thanks for sharing your experience. We're very excited to share lots of new expansions, presets, and features with everyone this year. Also, keep an eye out for a new free preset pack coming your way soon


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I will. It sounds really useful.


Was headed for Elysion long ago, but NAMM Intro @ $99. ended quickly. Much higher since. 
Delighted to read Mr Sakitumi comments, as Cube with Air now just $119. and seems notably 'stronger'.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jan 29, 2022)

Lunacy Audio said:


> Hi @Mr Sakitumi! We appreciate all the kind words and we're so glad you're enjoying CUBE. Thanks for sharing your experience. We're very excited to share lots of new expansions, presets, and features with everyone this year. Also, keep an eye out for a new free preset pack coming your way soon


@Lunacy Audio only a pleasure. CUBE hadn’t really been on my radar, but got the discount mail notification from Loot and followed the rabbit down the YouTube hole so to speak...I was impressed by the sounds offered, but even more impressed when I learned that I could import my own samples, which totally sold me (as I saw the huge potential there in combination with the CUBE engine)
I also like that you’re putting out expansions as it furthers the use of it for current and future projects and it shows your commitment to the development of CUBE.
A feature I’d love to see in future for the Orbit, LFO Rates and the Arps would be odd time signatures, or for users to customize their own.
That would be amazing for random movement and unpredictable sound sculpting.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Jan 29, 2022)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> A feature I’d love to see in future for the Orbit, LFO Rates and the Arps would be odd time signatures, or for users to customize their own.
> That would be amazing for random movement and unpredictable sound sculpting.


We've gotten the request for irregular time signatures before, so this seems to be a desirable feature worth exploring. We'll add it to our feature request list for a future update. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## kevinh (Jan 29, 2022)

While not an NkS instrument I like that when I open cube in komplete Kontrol the knobs are mapped to the various parameters ready to tweak. Very good midi implementation. I bought it for a lot more that current price and later added Air. I don’t regret it. Great job guys. I haven’t tried importing my own samples so will start playing with this tonight


----------



## ir99 (Jan 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Your post is makes for a very compelling case for Cube! I'm increasingly tempted to dive in.


Go for it - you won't regret it. It really is a joy to work with and some of the sounds are incredible. The sample import is the icing on the cake!


----------



## Ciochi (Feb 2, 2022)

I was here to read some bad reviews to not buying it but I guess I can't avoid it. Is there a way to get the free expansions?


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Feb 2, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> I was here to read some bad reviews to not buying it but I guess I can't avoid it. Is there a way to get the free expansions?


Hi @Ciochi! Glad you're ready to take the leap into CUBE  We offer free preset packs on our site here: https://lunacy.audio/cube-preset-packs


----------



## pranic (Feb 2, 2022)

Hey there @Lunacy Audio -- Really nicely done with the latest preset patch "Breeze". I had a playthrough today, and those are some really stellar presets! Thanks for continuing to improve and evolve the CUBE ecosystem!


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Feb 2, 2022)

pranic said:


> Hey there @Lunacy Audio -- Really nicely done with the latest preset patch "Breeze". I had a playthrough today, and those are some really stellar presets! Thanks for continuing to improve and evolve the CUBE ecosystem!


Thanks @pranic! We appreciate the kind words. Lots more coming soon


----------



## Ciochi (Feb 4, 2022)

Lunacy Audio said:


> Hi @Ciochi! Glad you're ready to take the leap into CUBE  We offer free preset packs on our site here: https://lunacy.audio/cube-preset-packs


Great! Any idea why the sample import mess the original tempo of the sample? It's kinda the main thing that made me buy the vst, the ability of morphing my own samples.

edit: I got it. I exported at some bpm then I changed the project tempo and the sample import doesnt time stretch.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Feb 4, 2022)

Ciochi said:


> edit: I got it. I exported at some bpm then I changed the project tempo and the sample import doesnt time stretch.


We're glad you figured it out. At the moment, CUBE can only re-pitch user samples, but algorithmic time stretching is on our list!


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Feb 4, 2022)

Lunacy Audio said:


> We're glad you figured it out. At the moment, CUBE can only re-pitch user samples, but algorithmic time stretching is on our list!


Nice to hear that you're making future plans like this with CUBE.
Already this week I've managed to use CUBE on a job I'm working on.
btw enjoying the new 'Breeze' freebie preset pack.


----------



## c0nsilience (May 18, 2022)

Interesting that this thread has been 'quiet' for 3 months. I just stumbled upon CUBE and it is a very interesting application, I must say. It's intriguing to me how many different options exist for sonic exploration. Kudos to the team at Lunacy Audio for putting out something that looks to add some value and not just putting out a product for the sake of putting out a product (there are enough mediocre products in the world, imo).

I'm looking forward to really exploring this tool and proffering some solid feedback once I've had a chance to deep dive a bit. 🙂


----------



## simmo75 (May 18, 2022)

Is Cube going to get MPE compatibility?
I think it should


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 18, 2022)

simmo75 said:


> Is Cube going to get MPE compatibility?
> I think it should


This has been a pretty frequent request! It would be a fairly big addition, but we're definitely considering it


----------



## sostenuto (May 18, 2022)

c0nsilience said:


> Interesting that this thread has been 'quiet' for 3 months. I just stumbled upon CUBE and it is a very interesting application, I must say. It's intriguing to me how many different options exist for sonic exploration. Kudos to the team at Lunacy Audio for putting out something that looks to add some value and not just putting out a product for the sake of putting out a product (there are enough mediocre products in the world, imo).
> 
> I'm looking forward to really exploring this tool and proffering some solid feedback once I've had a chance to deep dive a bit. 🙂


Hoping you are able to place CUBE in helpful perspectives, as I choose between Full & MINI.


----------



## c0nsilience (May 18, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Hoping you are able to place CUBE in helpful perspectives, as I choose between Full & MINI.


I hope so as well. Early this morning, I grabbed the MINI...within an hour or two, I grabbed the Full.


----------



## sostenuto (May 18, 2022)

Not so unlikely in my case. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## c0nsilience (May 18, 2022)

At first blush, MINI is great for those more inclined to pick up a rompler/preset player with some degree of tweakability - there are a lot of things that you can do with it; FULL is for the full-on synth-head sine wave surfers that want to plumb the depths of CUBE's capabilities! 🙂


----------



## c0nsilience (May 19, 2022)

simmo75 said:


> Is Cube going to get MPE compatibility?
> I think it should


That would be interesting. While I'm holding out for an Osmose (if it ever gets released), I've cycled through the Roli Seaboard, LinnStrument, and Madrona Labs Soundplane over the last 5-6 years. For what it's worth, I've gotten rid of all three of them.


----------



## c0nsilience (May 19, 2022)

Down the rabbit hole we go! Many thanks to Cameron and Lunacy Audio:


----------



## sostenuto (May 19, 2022)

c0nsilience said:


> Down the rabbit hole we go! Many thanks to Cameron and Lunacy Audio:



Cool _ as always _ with Cameron ! Getting better sense of reality in terms of personal usage. THX !


----------



## c0nsilience (May 21, 2022)

After a few days with CUBE, I might be able to offer a bit of insight for anyone still on the fence. 🙂

As many of us know, the sample/sample library market has been changing over the last several years. Most of the market was cultivated and grew as a result of NI’s Kontakt. NI, itself, has been changing over the last several years. So, yeah, there’s a bit of a sea change we’re in the midst of.

CUBE is certainly one of the most unique and interesting takes on the sampler. Because Lunacy Audio is not going down the same free engine pathway that nearly every other company is doing right now, you’re not getting a half-baked beta product with CUBE. This is the real deal. Put your waders on, because it can get as deep as you want to go. 

There is intention behind the design, with form following function. It’s easy to tell that care has been taken in the construction and development of CUBE. Down to the last detail, which is where the devil is. 

I personally put it more into the Falcon/HALion/Omnisphere camp rather than the Pianobook/SINE/Soundpaint/Waves CR8 camp. Not that any is better than the other. They are just different tools with different purposes, markets, and price points. 

IMO, Lunacy Audio did it right and are doing it right and I am happy to have a new tool in my arsenal! 🙂


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 22, 2022)

c0nsilience said:


> After a few days with CUBE, I might be able to offer a bit of insight for anyone still on the fence. 🙂
> 
> As many of us know, the sample/sample library market has been changing over the last several years. Most of the market was cultivated and grew as a result of NI’s Kontakt. NI, itself, has been changing over the last several years. So, yeah, there’s a bit of a sea change we’re in the midst of.
> 
> ...


Thanks @c0nsilience! We really appreciate all the kind words and we're so glad you're enjoying CUBE. We put a ton of work into designing this engine, so it's great to hear the design choices are working well for you. Lots of cool new things coming soon


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 22, 2022)

c0nsilience said:


> After a few days with CUBE, I might be able to offer a bit of insight for anyone still on the fence. 🙂
> 
> As many of us know, the sample/sample library market has been changing over the last several years. Most of the market was cultivated and grew as a result of NI’s Kontakt. NI, itself, has been changing over the last several years. So, yeah, there’s a bit of a sea change we’re in the midst of.
> 
> ...


You have pretty much said all the right things to persuade me!

Venus Theory also had a great video which really showed off the role Cube could play in our sound design and music making. He's a sweet lad with a lot of skills.


----------



## c0nsilience (May 22, 2022)

@Bee_Abney It's a really, really intriguing platform. I absolutely love that it is released as a complete instrument and the sample material is quite exemplary. The only regret that I have at all is that I wish I would've known about it much sooner!


----------



## pranic (May 22, 2022)

c0nsilience said:


> @Bee_Abney It's a really, really intriguing platform. I absolutely love that it is released as a complete instrument and the sample material is quite exemplary. The only regret that I have at all is that I wish I would've known about it much sooner!


You're absolutely right. There's so much under the covers of this plugin, and I've been a really happy customer pretty much since my first play-through. The addition of user samples and SFZ instruments has been an interesting journey, and opens up a lot of very cool functionality.
I think I'm now the only limiting factor when trying to build custom patches/presets, because I can't come up with good ideas for all of the 8 corners. It's great to see more people getting to experience it! With CUBE MINI, it opens the doors for even more adoption, so looking forward to seeing what new expansions and preset packs are on the way.


----------



## Samolken (May 23, 2022)

Did buy this a few days ago, really inspiring plugin.
Would be great to have a feature that add a user sample library folder and then be able to randomize the sounds from that. Instead of drag and drop.


----------



## Per Boysen (May 23, 2022)

Lunacy Audio said:


> // but algorithmic time stretching is on our list!



Please make that optional. Could be a prefs setting. "Tape-style" Time/pitch changing is still cool and way less CPU intensive than algorithmic time stretching.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 23, 2022)

Per Boysen said:


> Please make that optional. Could be a prefs setting. "Tape-style" Time/pitch changing is still cool and way less CPU intensive than algorithmic time stretching.


I concur! I like time stretching, but I also like the effect of playing the sample at different speeds for different notes. It can sometimes sound much better, and it is always less CPU heavy.


----------



## Per Boysen (May 23, 2022)

I just read the manual and wow, this is such an exciting instrument! I have been missing Alchemy (by CamelAudio and then in Apple's Logic) and Cube seems to be my remedy. I was wondering if you can decide where to have samples saved (as Arturia failed on that with the recent Augmented Strings/Voices) until I saw this in the manual: *Change sample folder location – If you prefer to store your samples at a different location, you can select this path here. *Sweet, I'm in!


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 23, 2022)

Samolken said:


> Did buy this a few days ago, really inspiring plugin.
> Would be great to have a feature that add a user sample library folder and then be able to randomize the sounds from that. Instead of drag and drop.


Love that idea! We hope to add an advanced randomization panel in a future update, and there would be an option to randomize sounds from a specific set of samples / sound sources.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (May 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I concur! I like time stretching, but I also like the effect of playing the sample at different speeds for different notes. It can sometimes sound much better, and it is always less CPU heavy.


We definitely agree, especially since we're considering an optional granular engine for CUBE as well, which can be CPU intensive. We may save time stretching for the next engine


----------



## c0nsilience (May 23, 2022)

Lunacy Audio said:


> We definitely agree, especially since we're considering an optional granular engine for CUBE as well, which can be CPU intensive. We may save time stretching for the next engine


Keep working at making my other plugins obsolete!


----------



## c0nsilience (Jul 20, 2022)

Oh, this is fun!

Remnants


----------



## pranic (Jul 20, 2022)

I love companies who continually release little free gems to further expand upon our investment in them and their instruments. So many of the CUBE preset packs are great! Looking forward to digging into Remnants!


----------



## c0nsilience (Jul 20, 2022)

pranic said:


> I love companies who continually release little free gems to further expand upon our investment in them and their instruments. So many of the CUBE preset packs are great! Looking forward to digging into Remnants!


I couldn't agree more with you! Lunacy Audio has a great understanding of how to build just the right amount of anticipation.


----------



## Lunacy Audio (Jul 20, 2022)

c0nsilience said:


> I couldn't agree more with you! Lunacy Audio has a great understanding of how to build just the right amount of anticipation.





pranic said:


> I love companies who continually release little free gems to further expand upon our investment in them and their instruments. So many of the CUBE preset packs are great! Looking forward to digging into Remnants!


Thank you both! We really appreciate it 🙏


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jul 20, 2022)

Bigups @Lunacy Audio for another inspiring expansion pack…that is free! 🙌 
It has been so worth it investing in CUBE, a gift that keeps on giving 🙏


----------



## emasters (Jul 21, 2022)

I do like it when developer's offer free additional content, post sale. It's an appreciated gesture that does a lot to reinforce the initial purchase decision. Stefano is good about that as well, with his (Zero-G) Kontakt instruments. Thanks to Lunacy Audio!


----------

